# FAB offer on La Bassine Pool with all extras!



## Mervs Mum

The La Bassine birth pool with all the essential kit (pumps, hose, thermometer etc etc) is on offer to buy for just £89.95 plus £9.95 for next day delivery! It's normally £169!!

Check it out!

https://madeinwater.co.uk/


----------



## kiwimama

gosh, I soo want a la bassine pool but can't afford to buy one, I'm having to hire one instead and it's almost as expensive to hire as that one is on sale to buy! :( Wish I lived in the UK!


----------



## MummyMagoo

Wow that is good! I had a bpiab mini x


----------



## Mervs Mum

There's also a great offer on the Aquaborn pools (I think the two offers are in competition!)

https://www.ecobirthpools.co.uk/


----------



## MummyMagoo

There fab i like how you get a heat retaining cover with those! So gutted i didnt have time to use my pool lol x


----------



## Jenniflower

anyone know how long the hose is for a La Bassine?


----------



## Mervs Mum

15 m I think.....I'll tell you for sure tuesday as I'm getting a second pro pool and kit delivered for use with my clients - I've 2 ladies with due dates close together and both wanting pools!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Very annoyingly they put started this offer the day after I ordered mine!!! lol

Considering sending it back tho tbh, after having the aquaborn pools a couple of weeks ago (even tho their latest model have splitting seams) I'm really not happy with the la bassine :( And the kit they send with it is even worse!!! I paid £15 for a heavy duty ground sheet, which is exactly the same as the cheap tarpaulines they sell in my local pound shop, I paid £12 for a digital waterproof thermometer, which again, is exactly the same as my local pound shop and takes a good 20 minutes to show a change in temperature, I paid £4 for a debris net, yep, you guessed it.. pound shop mini kitchen seive, even has the same 'kitchenwares' tag on it as the pound shop has, and is very slightly bigger than a tea strainer, and the hose and tap attachment are cheap garden ones from a shop called 'proper job' (similar to pound land).

Very disappointed indeed! The aquaborn kit was a lot better, and actually contained proper medical grade accessories!


----------



## chuck

Huff Hubby is really against having a pool at home he thinks it'd be too much work and dangerous having all that water in the house.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Dangerous?


----------



## Mervs Mum

Definitely get in touch jububbs. Tell them you're not happy and want to return it and the very least they should do is refund the difference between what you paid and the promotional offer x


----------



## Pops

chuck said:


> Huff Hubby is really against having a pool at home he thinks it'd be too much work and dangerous having all that water in the house.

If it's worth anything hun it is fab having the pool at home. I had Lisas and it took Boyo a matter of minutes to blow it up when we were ready and about 10 minutes to fill.

Our house is by no means big and it fitted absolutely fine, you can see some photos if you wanted but if you want it, I'd get it as it was fantastic.

In fact, Lise do you know when this ends as I'd consider getting it on payday ready for next time :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Mervs Mum said:


> Definitely get in touch jububbs. Tell them you're not happy and want to return it and the very least they should do is refund the difference between what you paid and the promotional offer x

I intend to! Hopefully they'll accept the accesories back then i'll buy just the accessory kit from aquaborn! I'd really love their pool too, but I'm running out of time now incase its a 3rd faulty one!

Chuck.. My OH idn't get a say in whether I have a pool, I wanted it, I got it, simple! Nicely TELL him, thats what you want so thats what you're gunna get :lol:


----------



## chuck

It's the...

Where are you going to find the money?
What if it leaks?
What if you don't use it?
What if you splash?
There's no room
I'm not cleaning it (mind you he has the opinion that birth is all blood and guts!)
All that water no way!

...He has this vision that birth is blood and gore and really I should be in a hospital where everything will be cleaned and he'll be handed and clean wrapped up baby and there'll be no mess to deal with at any point.

He wont be at the business end and people keep telling me he'll peek, he wont I know he wont, and don't even mention cord cutting!

When it comes to the pool he seems to think you need a football pitch to have one and that it'll be really messy that water will get everywhere and that would be bad.

I'm trying really hard to get him to see that a HB is the best option, there's no way he'll listen to the hypnotherapy CD's I'm getting so I've got to get to grips with that alone.

He wont watch any birth programs - I've recorded a really nice Homebirth Diaries and he wont watch it.

Ergh he frustrates me, he thinks there's still something 'wrong' with me because I still feel awful about the last labour and EMCS and wont make any attempt to try to understand that birth is something more important than a medical procedure to get through.

Such a typical bloke everything is black and white.


----------



## Mervs Mum

What a shame. :( Have you got in touch with any of the doulas yet? If you dont think that's an option due to cost is there someone you know and feel comfortable having as a birth partner? I'd hate his view to permeate into your own birth experience.


----------



## chuck

^^^ I have been on touch with Heidi actually thanks and we're going to meet up and have a chat I've been very open and honest with her form the off that I cannot afford a doula but we're going to meet up have a talk and see what we can work out even if it is only borrowing a few of her books!

Oh I got through the last labour practically alone, he was there but as soon as we got to hospital there wasnt much he could do and he didnt come to theatre so I'm pretty much used to the idea I'll be doing it alone.

There are maybe 2 people that I could ask to be birth partner but 1 is a guy and I dont think hubby would be pleased and the other would do it but she isn't into babies AT ALL so I dont know how she'd view me asking really. Plus neither of them are really in a position to be able to drop everything when I go into labour. 

Huff it makes me sad when I read about partners who read books, talk to bump, want to see it all and cut cords and be involved.

Hubby loves children just not babies and has a very medicalized view of childbirth and thinks I have some delusional ideals of childbirth.


----------



## Mervs Mum

:hugs: I hope you can work something out honey. It would be nice to have a positive influence with you. Someone who shares your vision probably isn't delusional. You might be telling yourself that so you don't feel let down if you don't get the birth you deserve and know you could have. Talk to Heidi about the doula uk hardship fund honey xx


----------



## chuck

I know I'm not delusion I just want a birth (rather than a baby removal - I still dont even feel like I got a c-section it was horrible) that isn't an ordeal I want to forget where I'm on some timetable and treated like a piece of meat.

I want to be part of the experience, to be 'there' when my baby is born not just someone who happens to be in the same room.

I don't expect it to be painfree and relaxing but I would go back and do the contractions again in an instant if only I got the bit at the end that makes it all worth while.

...and I'll get it with or without Hubby somehow.

Bless he tries but he really isnt very good at all this.


----------

